# Gameboy Color cartridge... dead? :(



## Chromatically (Jun 3, 2014)

Ahoy,


I've recently bought a second hand Pokemon Crystal GBC copy. When it arrived it worked fine, but the saves didn't work. So, adventurous as I am, I opened up the cartridge and replaced the battery with a new one (I did this with my silver before, that worked fine). It seemed to me this was done before on this cart, but I am unsure.
I made sure the cartridge/battery didn't get too hot or anything, and I didn't touch anything else with the soldering iron than the battery contacts.

However, when I popped the cart back in my GBASP* it shows the gameboy color and nintendo logo, but then it just shows a white screen*. Oh teh noes!
I've removed the battery again (hence the _meh_ soldering on the contacts) to check whether that was the problem, but it makes no difference.

Anyone any wisdom on how I *might* be able to fix the cart? I've uploaded pics of the cart, in case that might help.


Thanks in advance,
Niels


----------



## NicEXE (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know if that is the problem but take some time to clean the solder pads. Those are some terrible blobs, they might be shorting PCB traces. Also make sure the battery is soldered with the right direction/polarity. You can also measure the battery using a multimeter/volt-meter to see if it still has sufficient energy to keep your save alive.


----------



## Chromatically (Jun 3, 2014)

NicEXE,

Thank you for your reply.
I think the problem is not battery-related, or *does the cartridge require a battery to run at all?* I'm pretty sure I soldered the battery with the correct polarity, but I will check again.

Thanks again!


----------



## migles (Jun 3, 2014)

Chromatically said:


> NicEXE,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> I think the problem is not battery-related, or *does the cartridge require a battery to run at all?* I'm pretty sure I soldered the battery with the correct polarity, but I will check again.
> ...


 
the game can run without a battery, it will just not save. like he said, clean that solder and check the game, the solder is in bad shape and can be shortcutting something...


----------



## Ozito (Jun 3, 2014)

Remove the solder splash on those legs.
See if it boots afterwards.
 Nice pictures btw, detailed and big.


----------



## Chromatically (Jun 3, 2014)

Ahw yea!
I removed the soldering there (it wasn't soldered *on* there, just some solder scrap so I could just pick it up with tweezers).

I'd like to thank all of you for the help. I was sure it was bricked or something. Thanks!


(pics were taken with a 8 year old sony camera )


----------



## migles (Jun 3, 2014)

Chromatically you should learn and try on mode devices


----------

